# Bruno, 19 month old Shepherd X Collie need home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno, 19 month old Shepherd X Collie need home!


His story: Owned by a young lad who loved, but had no time for him. His father resented his presence and became his main 'carer' / abuser. Bruno was restricted to the lad's bedroom, irregularly fed and subject to shouting and physical abuse, then dumped in the local pound. Bruno's history only came to light as his "Foster with a View to Homing" broke down. Apparent as displayed by his fear of men and lack of confidence on formal walks. Fostered since Aug 08 for healing, building confidence and skill base.

Salient points: Requires therapeutic family (dog experienced, sensitive) to continue skill foundation. Needs another confident dog as role model, secure garden/exit regime and low dog density exercise location. Could live with children. The man in his life would have to be committed, aware and a true dog lover. Inclusive family i.e. sleeps in bedroom.

Advert: Bruno is a beautiful Shepherd x Collie in his late teens - 19 months old. Bruno had a shocking start suffering abuse, inconsistent messages and neglect. Now behind him, he has learned what trust is; has built loving and stable relationships with his foster dad, mum and foster dog siblings. Bruno has been living with 3 large dogs and learned to trust the dynamics of a pack. Housetrained, 'treat' trained and respectful of boundaries. Bruno is a loving intimate dog who enjoys his cuddles and sits expectantly, climbing onto the sofa when invited. Bruno now shares attention, treats and space well with other dogs. He is good in the car and walks well around streets on a short lead. Outside in open spaces he can demonstrate concern with other dogs and so temporarily wears a muzzle to ensure contact can be maintained as he learns to trust and not to observe approaching dogs as a threat.

We are specific with the type of home we are seeking for Bruno. He requires at least one other low-maintenance, accomplished dog companion. Bruno also needs a dog sensitive male owner who can continue to develop the trust and heal his now out dated conceptions. He needs to be central and inclusive with the family, sleeping in the bedroom and secure with exits managed and garden fences in good repair and substantial. Patience, time and loving reassurance will enable Bruno to come further into himself as an emergent adult dog. Bruno has so much to offer in return. In the home he is a model dog who is subservient to other pack members, loving and caring towards his family members. He shares his space well and is very forgiving if put in his place by another. Loyal he is, affectionate he is and so, so worthy.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bruno Shepherd x Collie 06.07 Fostered Kingston.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is an update from Dee who has fostered Bruno for quite a while now ...

Bruno is such a lovely boy, but still needing a lot of help outside. Still needing his muzzle and for the first part of walk still far, far too excited to have any contact with other dogs.

He is very barky still at first, but I think this is more to do with the fact that he is just quite a vocal dog and when excited this is how he expresses himself. It can be a little overwhelming when outside and can make people a little wary.

He continues to improve though in every way. Now he will ignore dogs, deer or bikes if usually 20 yards away and after walking for a short time can be 10 yards, this is him on a trailing line with free access. And although he may sometimes throw a look towards them, he will easily come to voice.

Bruno is such a very loving dog and he does like to be around people all of the time. He sleeps up in the bedroom with us, gets on the bed for a short time, but feels the heat quite quickly so never over stays his welcome or cuddles. He would be happy just to be up in the bedroom though and not necessarily have to come onto the bed.

He has amazing ability to learn new tricks inside the house. John has got him doing touch, turns, spins, weaving through legs and all sorts and what he now really needs now is someone who can help him focus this way outside the home, where his attention is not quite as easy to keep on you. Although he does love the ball and will focus on the ball even if there are other dogs present.

An agility or flyball home would suit as he so has the speed and moves for both these activities and he just loves the training. Both the learning aspect (he is watching John all the time - what next, what next) and the good boy aspect.

He has improved so much with people coming to the house and his initial bark with strangers is now literally seconds and then he is fine and just wanting to be fussed.

There are still aspects of Bruno where you can still see the effects of his past life. I went to pick up a book recently and Bruno went straight over on his back weeing in the air. With John and men in general he has gone from strength to strength. So much more confident and all over John like a rash all the time (yes i know same as all the others and me!! LOL).

Bruno is such a special boy and really looking for that very special home where he is going to be adored. He does need other dogs I think to help keep his dog skills up. He is great with our dogs. Winston is not a big fan of Bruno, but Bruno doesn't hold it against him! If Winston tells him off 9 times out of 10 Bruno backs down, if he doesn't it is only noise and at first excuse all over. Bruno is a lot more trustworthy in this respect than Winston is! Missy and Bruno are great playmates. Bruno has even got Ricco playing with him. Sadly Winston often does an impression of play police and stops them otherwise I think Ricco and Bruno would play a lot more.

Very, very difficult to resist as he is just so loving and always up for a fuss or two!

He will indeed be sadly missed .


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno playing and having fun with his foster play mate:


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

gorgeous dog, hope he finds a loving home.

so sad to think what they have been through, yet they cannot tell us what they have seen and heard


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno is attending training classes I believe and doing well. He is still in his foster home and looking for his forever home. Meanwhile, he is also 'fathering' 7 pups and they are his pride and joy. 'Mother hen' is the term that seems more approach to describe his care. The video with the 'children' is below!



I think they do have maternal hopes for poor Bruno.

Puppy racing - a new sport. Very cruel. Don't watch LOL!

YouTube - Puppy racing


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG he looks like my old dog, Toby! Awww 

I hope he finds a good home very soon!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some beauiful new photos of Bruno. He has been sharing his home with 7 puppies and one in particular he is very maternal about ... Honey:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

My god he's beautiful! I'm in love again lol. If only I could have him  

I can't believe how much he looks like my old dog... I'm a sucker for Collie x G.S.D's.

If there's anything I can do to help, let me know!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG he looks the spit of my old collie x gsd. He is so lovely!
I wish I could have him but we aren't allowed any more dogs :crying: 
I hope he gets a good home soon he looks a realy sweet boy, just like my old Rusty.

xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw hes so lovely! My Rolo would love him! Awww i want him!  but would i have time for another doggie... x


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Looks a lovely boy, looks like he'd be a great dad as well. Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw hes so lovely! My Rolo would love him! Awww i want him!  but would i have time for another doggie... x


Get him, get him! Quick!   lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Has he found a home? x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

No, alas he is still looking for his forever family. Let's hope they are searching for him as I type.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

what a beautiful boy, good luck handsome!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw I wish I could have him  x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno now has his first certificate in basic training and obedience. 

Alas he is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just can't believe how long Bruno has been waiting in foster for his forever home to come along. Such a stunning dog.

Bruno is waiting patiently for his forever home!


----------



## Boz (Feb 22, 2010)

Where is he located?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno is currently in foster in Kingston, Surrey.


----------



## Boz (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh. Too far from me but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to update ... Bruno is still in foster and waiting for his forever home! He has come on leaps and bounds and he is ready for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Dee who is fostering Bruno ...

"Bruno continues to improve in all sorts of ways.

Walks well on lead, although still needs prompting when first out as sheer excitment too mcuh for him!! LOL

Once into the walk generally meets dogs well and so much more easily voice controlled.

His mind is so much that of a collie and constantly wanting to be in the centre of things. Would cope well with more going on at home but sadly for Bruno this very quiet home.

Much improved with visitors now. Barking so much less. Often just a couple of short barks and that is it. Then happy to get in and have a fuss.

Such an affectionate dog and his tail rarely stops wagging.

Frightened himself yesterday as he was waiting for me to come into the kitchen and stood wagging his tail faster and faster, very close to the mini steps and his wagging tail eventually knocked them over. Huge bang and dogs off in all directions. 3 seconds later he was back with his tail wagging as soon as he caught sight of me!!

He has just come so far from the dog that was first in with us. Can not tell you how proud he makes us.

He also has the most beautiful face and when those eyes are focused on you, you can do nothing but smile and melt"!

*Bruno is still waiting for his forever home to come along ... where are you?*


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh if only i could  he is stunning , i can't believe no one has adopted him :confused1:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno has gone into another foster home which have a much lively pack and family life which he now needs. He is doing really well and has settled in. 

He still needs his forever home - are you able to adopt him and give him the loving home he so deserves?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I wish I had the space, time and experience for a dog like that, I really really do.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Bruno's fosterer, Justine:

"Bruno has settled in very well. Bruno and Lizzie are very excitable together when out, they get so carried away that they just run n run. So until they can be trusted, they are only allowed out off lead one at a time. Reminds me of children in a sweet shop, only one allowed in the shop at a time! LOL!



*Bruno is available for adoption. Could you home this lovely boy?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno continues to do well in with the pack at this foster home, but he really would like a forever home of his own. Are you able to adopt him?

If you are interested in re-homing Bruno please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.[/b]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno is patiently waiting in his foster home for his forever home to come along ... could it be you?



*Homing Requirements: * Requires dog experienced family to continue skill foundation. Needs another confident dog as role model outside. A secure garden/exit regime and low dog density exercise location would help. Could live with older children. The man in his life would have to be committed, aware and a true dog lover. Inclusive family i.e. sleeps in bedroom.

*His Story: * Bruno grew up owned by a young lad and neglected; abused on occassions. He is fostered living with other dogs for 2 yrs plus and has left his past behind. He is happy to meet people in and outside his home and may do an initial bark when seeing strange dogs but settles well. Bruno received a great deal of love, care and training and is now ready for his home.

*Advert:* Bruno is a beautiful Collie x Shepherd born Jun 2007. Bruno had a shocking start suffering inconsistent messages, neglect and abuse but this now firmly in his past having been in foster for 2 yrs. He has learned to trust and built loving and stable relationships with his foster family. Bruno has been living with 3 large dogs and trusts the dynamics of a pack. He was guardian angel for 7 pups. Housetrained, 'treat' trained and respectful of boundaries, Bruno has his first training certificate. Bruno is a loving intimate dog who enjoys his cuddles, sits expectantly climbing onto the sofa when invited. Bruno shares attention, treats and space well with other dogs. He is good in the car and walks well around streets on a short lead. Outside in open spaces he can demonstrate concern with other dogs but learning to trust and not herd them!

Bruno requires at least one other dog companion. Bruno also needs a dog sensitive man in his life. He needs to be central and inclusive within his new family, i.e. in the bedroom and exits managed securely; garden fences in good repair and substantial. Loving reassurance will enable Bruno to come further as an emergent adult dog. Bruno has so much to offer in return. In his foster home he is a model dog who is subservient to other pack members, loving and caring towards his family members. Loyal he is, affectionate he is and so, so worthy. Fostered in Farnham Surrey.

*Please visit Bruno's thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bruno Collie x Shepherd DOB 06.07 Farnham Fostered on Our Rescue Remedies forum to find out more about him and follow his progress, via Rescue Remedies website.*




*
Video Update:* Here is Bruno playing ... click to view



*If you are interested in re-homing Bruno please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Brunos fosterer:

Hello,

Sorry for the delay, but caught the lurg over Christmas. Bruno is still doing very well, he reminds me of a butler he is so polite and is always around waiting for his next instruction. Not that I have ever had a butler! This is the latest picture of Bruno boy relaxing after a tiring Christmas!



*If you are interested in re-homing Bruno please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno is still doing really well in foster, but really needs his own forever home. Are you able to adopt him?



*Please visit our FORUM to see Brunos individual thread, find out more about him and follow his progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bruno Collie x Shepherd DOB 06.07 Farnham Fostered.

If you are interested in re-homing Bruno then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruno has been with us in rescue for a very long time. He has under gone training, excelled and is currently living in a multi dog household.

Bruno is desperate for a home of his own. Do you think Bruno could be the type of dog for you? Could you offer him the loving home he so deserves?

*If you are interested in re-homing Bruno then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I gives us great pleasure to say that ... Bruno has finally found his forever home!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's brilliant news - am so happy for him


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats great news, he is such a stunning dog . Good luck in your new home Bruno


----------

